# Need to "Unstick" Lightroom 3.2



## Roger Williams (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi. I'm new to this forum and new to Lightroom. I recently installed LR 3.2 and have not been able to use it due to its "stickiness"! I imported a small file (10 or so images) to experiment with but have been disappointed. When clicking on "file" or "edit" I have to wait 5-10 second for the program to respond. When trying to fiddle with an image in library, I have trouble moving the thumbnail size marker or the scroll bar to the right side. 

I'm told my desktop system is more than adequate. Here are the details. 
2008 Dell Inspiron 530 Intel Core2 processor w/quad-core tech and 8MB cache
3GB DDR2 SDRAM @ 667 MHz
500 GB Serial ATA II HD

No other program has acted like this and I'd like help in figuring out the solution.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

The only thing I can think of within Lightroom is that perhaps you haven't rendered previews, which would make some operations slower.  To determine if this is the issue, go to Grid view (G), select all of your images (Control-A), and then Render Standard Previews from the Library/Previews menu.  (You could also choose 1:1 previews if you like to work zoomed in.)

If that doesn't do it, then it sounds more like a system thing and I'll defer to our Windows gurus.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 16, 2011)

I would also add that you might consider upgrading to version 3.3. Sometimes it will nudge a setting into the proper place.


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 17, 2011)

Tried your suggestions without any results. I originally downloaded the 3.3 upgrage to 3.2 with the same stickiness problem. So, until I get this fixed, I'll stay with 3.2. When exiting LR after trying your suggestion, it took 10 fuill seconds for the dropdown menu to appear after clicking "file". I mean, this program is really slow for all functions, not just managing images.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 17, 2011)

How full is your hardrive?  What else do you have running ?  3GB of RAM is soon used up...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Roger, welcome to the forum!

Can you take a look at Task Manager and see what else is going on with your system at the time?  I'd second Nik's question about what else is running too - for instance, sometimes anti-virus can slow LR down.  Also, when was the last time you emptied your recycle bin?  That's been known to cause slowdowns.


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 17, 2011)

Response:  

1.  Hard drive is roughly 1/3 full
2.  Task manager says there are 7 GDI+windows open along with Outlook Express and Internet. Have no idea what the 7 items are - they won't open to disclose their little selves. Recycle bin is kept empty.
3.  Memory:  the slots are full but if memory were the problem, could I purchase larger capacity memory to replace what's there now?


----------



## awp (Mar 17, 2011)

Whatever the problem is it's not Lightroom. It's a problem with your system somewhere.


----------



## edgley (Mar 17, 2011)

Well maybe, LR3 does like its pregnant pauses.
Open up, I think, performance tab on the task manager and see if you are pegging your cpu's.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 18, 2011)

When you're experiencing the slowdown, open task manager in the "Processes" tab, sort descending by CPU and check "Show processes from all users". The top processes (besides LR) need to be investigated.

Beat


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 18, 2011)

Beat:  Results from checking "show processes from all users" in order with CPU Usage 1) Adobe updater.exe - 5722K; iexplore.exe - 124,660K; mcagent.exe - 1172K; iexplore.exe - 2856K; HPZimp12.exe - 2284; Photoshop.exe - 106372. The only programs open at the time were Outlook Express and Internet Explorer. The "applications" tab shows 7 GDI+ windows open??? CPU usage varies from 2-9% on the green graph. 

Oh. I just noticed that you recommended doing this with LR open. I'll do it over.

OK, I just booted up LR and got the following readings from Task Managerwhile LR was in sticky mode:
Applications:  7 GDI +Windows open + Lightroom
Processes: Adobe updater - 5772K (that may be the little screen that asks me to update LR to version 3.3); task manager - 5532; McAgent (McAfee) - 3152; HPZimp12 - 2284; Lightroom - 107,416; Real Sched - 620; ju check - 6328; hpwuschd2 - 2468; adaproxy - 7424.
Performance: 5-8% CPU usage


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 18, 2011)

And look at the cpu column, by which you should sort to start with.

Beat


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't know exactly how this works and hadn't clicked on the various columns to properly sort. Here's some new data
When clicking on the CPU column:  System Idle Process - 97; Services - 04; wmiprvse (network services) 01; System - 02 all others - 00
When clicking on the Memory usage column: Lightroom - 103,792; wmiprvse (network services) - 73,468; svchost system - 45,080; explorer - 38,676; Instant Backup - 29,012; Memeo Dashboard - 26,044; RTHDcpl - 23,104

Hopefully this information is more helpful.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 18, 2011)

Roger, you are in good hands already So I'll try to stay out of the Advice column.  However I do have questions about some of your processes.  What's "Instant Backup" and what is it doing?  could it be interfering with other processes?  Also where is your virus scanner fitting in. Have you blocked it from trying to update some critical files like your LR Catalog?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually, what you're reporting from task manager looks pretty normal, nothing I'd be worried about. Can you post a screen shot of the "Processes" tab (sorted by CPU) as well as of the "Performance" tab, all while LR is open and you're encountering the problems. Also, can you go to Help/System Info in LR and copy/paste what is displayed there into here.
*(Please delete your Serial No. from the information before posting here !!* It could be missused).

Beat

Edit:
Can you also please tell us where your


Catalog
Original Images
ACR Cache
reside (internal, external, network, ....).


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 18, 2011)

clee01l said:


> Roger, you are in good hands already So I'll try to stay out of the Advice column.  However I do have questions about some of your processes.  What's "Instant Backup" and what is it doing?  could it be interfering with other processes?  Also where is your virus scanner fitting in. Have you blocked it from trying to update some critical files like your LR Catalog?


 
"Instant backup" is Memeo Instant Backup, a program that backs up files. If you Google it, you'll see the manufacturer's description. I did not knowingly purchase it and have no idea how it came to reside in my system.  My virus scanner is McAfee. I have not messed with it in any way (nor do I know how).


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 18, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Actually, what you're reporting from task manager looks pretty normal, nothing I'd be worried about. Can you post a screen shot of the "Processes" tab (sorted by CPU) as well as of the "Performance" tab, all while LR is open and you're encountering the problems. Also, can you go to Help/System Info in LR and copy/paste what is displayed there into here.
> *(Please delete your Serial No. from the information before posting here !!* It could be missused).
> 
> Beat
> ...


 
The catalog is in the default position on my internal drive. Original images are on the internal as well as backed up on an external drive. The ACR cache would be in the default position on, I assume, the internal drive. I only have one internal drive.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 18, 2011)

Roger Williams said:


> I would need step by step instructions on how to copy/paste the info you requested.





 Help Menu -> System Info ....
 Copy Button
 Ctrl-V into your post here
 
And don't forget to delete the Serial-No. from the text before posting, please.

Beat


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 18, 2011)

Simple once you know how to do it. Thanks.  I may also need advice on how to post the screen shot of the Processes and Performance tabs that you requested.

xxxLightroom version: 3.2 [692106]
Operating system: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Build 2600)
Version: 5.1 [2600]
Application architecture: x86
System architecture: x86
Physical processor count: 4
Processor speed: 2.3 GHz
Built-in memory: 3070.1 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 716.8 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 110.6 MB (15.4%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 103.8 MB
Memory cache size: 60.4 MB
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Displays: 1) 1680x1050
Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3.2
Library Path: C:\Documents and Settings\Roger  Williams\My Documents\My Pictures\Lightroom\Lightroom 3 Catalog.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Roger  Williams\Application Data\Adobe\Lightroom


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks all normal till now, Roger :hm:

Can you please also post the 2 TaskManager screenshots I asked you for, Thanks.

Also, do you know if the /3GB switch is set in your boot.ini configuration file?

Beat

P.S: Just FYI, I run LR3.3 on a 1-processor notebook @ 1.8GHz (which is a lot less than yours) with 2GB RAM with no problems, not the fastest, but  nothing like you experience.


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

Please advise on how to post the 2 Task Manager screenshots and determine if the switch is properly set. Sorry for my ignorance.

PS. LR seemed to be running a bit more smoothly an hour or so ago but now its back to its sticky old tricks. I did nothing in the meantime.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 19, 2011)

To post the screenshots, save them somewhere on your PC (Desktop or so) and insert them into your post using the "Insert Image" icon in the formatting bar of your post (3rd from right).

To check for the /3GB switch (which, if in doubt, should not be set), do the following:


 Open the file boot.ini with notepad (see section "Edit the Boot.ini File" in this MS KB Article)
 Copy/paste the content of the boot.ini file into your post
 DO NOT ALTER AND/OR SAVE THE boot.ini FILE WHEN CLOSING and cancel out of everything !!
 Beat


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

There is no "save" option with the screenshots. If I right click on the screen, I get move, size, minimize, maximize and close but no "save". Instructions, please.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2011)

To take a screenshot on XP, see this article:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/tips/screenshot.mspx

Once you have the screenshot saved as a jpg/png use the third icon from the right at the top of the Quick Reply box to add the screenshot to your post...


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi. I'm new to this forum and new to Lightroom. I recently installed LR 3.2 and have not been able to use it due to its "stickiness"! I imported a small file (10 or so images) to experiment with but have been disappointed. When clicking on "file" or "edit" I have to wait 5-10 second for the program to respond. When trying to fiddle with an image in library, I have trouble moving the thumbnail size marker or the scroll bar to the right side. 

I'm told my desktop system is more than adequate. Here are the details. 
2008 Dell Inspiron 530 Intel Core2 processor w/quad-core tech and 8MB cache
3GB DDR2 SDRAM @ 667 MHz
500 GB Serial ATA II HD

No other program has acted like this and I'd like help in figuring out the solution.


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

Lets see if this works.


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

Lets see if this works. I may need help with the URL?


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

One more shot.











Waaaaaaa!


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

.....and again.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2011)

What are you trying to do, and how are you trying to do it?

If you've captured the screenshot, and presumably saved it as either a jpg or png onto your hard drive somewhere, then including that screenshot in a post is simply a matter of clicking on the 'Insert Image' icon at the top of the Quick Reply box (third from the right).

The 'Add Image' dialog should then appear, make sure you have the 'From Computer' tab selected (it is by default), click on 'Select Files' and a file browser window will open, use this to browse to select the screenshot image and click Open. The filename should then appear in the 'Add Image' box and the 'Select Files' button will change to 'Upload Files'. Click that button and your screenshot should then appear in the Quick Reply box.


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

I have saved the two web pages in My Pictures as jpg files. When I try to insert them in a message, I get a box that asks for a URL - there is no "Add Image" dialog. Nothing I've tried has worked. Ideas??


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2011)

If you are using the Quick Reply box, are you clicking on the 'Insert Image' icon as per this screenshot?


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes. The third icon from the right.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2011)

And you then don't see this box?



Note: there are two tabs, one to select files from your computer, one to choose a file from the web. You need to select the former.


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

That box doesn't open. I get a box that has a "V" shaped  symbol and the message, "Please enter the URL of your message", along with a box starting with http://


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2011)

OK, out of interest what browser are you using?


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

Windows Internet Explorer.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I have no idea why the Image Attachment icon isn't working for you in Quick Reply. I use Firefox as a rule, which has no problem, and I have just tried IE8 which also has no problem. Interestingly, however, Google Chrome gives me the same problem you are experiencing which will give Victoria something to look at IDC.

In the meantime, suggest rather than trying the Quick Reply you use the 'Go Advanced' button and in the resulting dialog there is a button which will allow you a more comprehensive way of managing attachments. See this screenshot:



Click on the icon I've highlighted and see if you can work your way through the resulting dialogue box (start with the 'Add Files' button).


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 19, 2011)

Trying the advanced version - these were recorded with Lightroom running as requested.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, Roger, and thanks to you guys in assisting for the screenshots :hail:

Unfortunately, everything I can see of your system looks more than normal to me. No indication whatsoever about what could be a reason for your stickyness. I'm out of ideas, all I can say that I don't think it's an LR problem, but that doesn't help you much.

A couple of more things to try:


 Do you have any PlugIns active?
 Have you ever tried deleting your preferences file?
 Maybe somebody else with Win experience can chime in with some more hints?

Beat


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 20, 2011)

My son was over this afternoon for a visit. We spent some time trying to get the screen shots to work and discovered that my anti-virus was disabled for some reason. I re-installed it tonight and at this moment, Lightroom is working as it should. Wierd! It may not work tomorrow, but for the moment, I'm hopeful.

I want to thank those who have helped with ideas over the past several days, and had amazing patience with my lack of computer knowledge. You've been terrific. I've certainly learned a great deal about the computer and how to perform certain procedures that should be helpful in the future. Cheers.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 20, 2011)

Now that's good news, Roger. Hope it stays this way for you 

Beat


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright you Lightroom Guru's, my problem has returned. Here's the deal. As mentioned last evening, after re-installing McAfee, LR worked like a charm in both Library and Develp modules. I either minimized LR or shut it down for the night (don't remember which), turned off the monitor and left the computer running all night which is customary. This morning, I restarted LR and it was sticky. Minimized it and went to church. Turned it back on at noon and it worked fine in both modules. Turned LR off but left the computer running. Restarted LR at 4PM and its sticky again. Ideas??


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, I'm puzzled ....

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 20, 2011)

So when was the last time you rebooted? If you haven't done so for a few days I'd suggest you do one now and then see what effect that has. I have never been in the habit of leaving my PC running all night so was wondering why you do?

Another question I meant to ask: when was the last time your did a re-install on the XP operating system? I would generally do one every 12-18 months as I found that XP was very susceptible to slow-downs over that sort of period.


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 21, 2011)

Interesting. I rebooted the computer yesterday after re-installing McAfee and LR worked fine. I just rebooted the computer again, and LR is working fine. What difference do you suppose that makes?. Be interesting to see if it works tomorrow. No particular reason for leaving the computer running. its just a habit I got into. I've never re-installed the XP operating system since purchasing the computer in 2008.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 21, 2011)

What difference does it make? I'm no technical expert, so I can only guess that over time system resources are being consumed and perhaps not always being released, so a reboot clears out all the rubbish and starts over with a clean slate. A lot will depend upon what else you typically run on the PC, of course, and how efficient they are. When I ran XP on my laptops I would always shutdown at the end of the day, though my wife would often simply close the lid on hers to put the laptop into 'Standby'....but then a few days later she'd be complaining that 'eBay is running slow'. A quick reboot would solve the issue, and she now contributes to saving the planet by doing a proper shutdown.

Vista and Win7 seem better at managing resources in this way, my son typically just puts his Vista desktop into 'Sleep' mode at the end of the day with no apparent problems.

All I would suggest is to shutdown at the end of each day and see how it goes.

The other area of concern could be the fact that you've not re-installed XP for over 2 years, maybe 3. When you do reboot, have you noticed if the startup time is now longer than it used to be....this is often a sign that your registry and start-up services are becoming bloated and would benefit from a makeover.


----------



## Roger Williams (Mar 21, 2011)

OK, here's the deal. Turned off the computer last night. Restarted it about 9:00AM this morning and LR worked like a champ. Turned LR off at 9:15AM but left computer running. Restarted LR around 11:30AM and it worked ok. Turned off LR but left computer running. Restarted LR at 6:00 PM and it was back to its sticky old self. Rebooted computer at 7:00PM, started Lightroom and it works perfectly. Seems like something interferes with the proper operation of Lightroom when the computer is left running for a while.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2011)

It'd be interesting to open LR at various times throughout the day then Roger, and see if you can tell when it starts to get sticky.  There might be something running on a schedule - perhaps a virus scanner or something else that's gobbling up memory or creating some conflict.


----------

